# ageing



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

this is probably the wrong title and forum but too tired to care right now. I haven't been on too much lately because I'm looking after a friend. he is 94, takes insulin etc. what I'd like to know is why in the name of all that's holy do I have to drag him out of a comfortable chair.take several hours getting him ready at which time we are both beat. get him down to a doctor for insulin renewal, get him over for a blood test. next few days take him to the diabetic doctor. I have found out I can get a nurse to come here and take the blood work but I still have to get him to a regular doc. and the diabetic doctor. 

I went down to his regular doc. alone last week and ask him for a years prescription because the pharmacist told me others have done that ( that's the only thing he takes)but he's an idiot and stood there grinning in his idiotic way and said " bring him in" the moron! that's the idea. not to have to bring him in.! all I did for my husband was phone the pharmacy where they had a record and get the prescriptions filled. one of the prescriptions was for Dilaudid. if I could get that in that way why not insulin? I think myself all that dragging around will kill him quicker than the diabetes. anyone have any info for me? Thanks a bunch! ~Georgia


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I am a geriatrics nurse.(Mind, I have never done Home Health care but I do have a few ideas).

1. Call the doctors office and ask for his nurse, and ask her or him if s/he can help you cut down the number of doctor's visits. Point out that he is ALSO seeing a diabetes specialist. Perhaps the diabetes specialist can prescribe the insulin instead of his regular doc?

It may be that his doctor does want him seen that often. This might not be about prescribing insulin: this might be about having a doctor see him often.

Or perhaps not. 

At least in this country the nurse might be able to help you coordinate things better without decreasing his quality of care: this is part of routine nursing duties.

Also, unless you are his legal guardian, when you make the call have the gent available to give permission for them to make such arrangements for you. (Assuming he has not already done so). 

How often does he see his doctors?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh maybe a few times a year. he's only in there long enough to get the prescription. takes him 2 days to get over that.this doc. is also retireng in august and i've yet to find another. they don't want to bother with people after they get a certain age I think.(but what do I know? I don't see doctors) that's an idea . I will check with the diabetic doctor. if I could just get him to one I might manage. (and as I mentioned previously the nurse will come to the house to do the blood work) everything else I do anyway. the thing is how do people who are bedridden ( which he's fast approaching)get their insulin prescriptions?

I am the legal guardian, the excecutor of his estate. I have power of attorney and also a personal directive. making decisions regarding home care, withholding medications etc. etc stuff like that. ~Georgia.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

People who are bedridden either have someone with a Power Of Attorney or the government will move them to a nursing home. 

Good luck!


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

A couple days ago I put together a post, but the servers were being particularly French and dumped it. An option may be telemedicine. Medicaid appears to accept it and there is a Wikipedia starter article on it. Posting now before the system plotzes again.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

newfieannie said:


> this is probably the wrong title and forum but too tired to care right now. I haven't been on too much lately because I'm looking after a friend. he is 94, takes insulin etc. what I'd like to know is why in the name of all that's holy do I have to drag him out of a comfortable chair.take several hours getting him ready at which time we are both beat. get him down to a doctor for insulin renewal, get him over for a blood test. next few days take him to the diabetic doctor. I have found out I can get a nurse to come here and take the blood work but I still have to get him to a regular doc. and the diabetic doctor.
> 
> I went down to his regular doc. alone last week and ask him for a years prescription because the pharmacist told me others have done that ( that's the only thing he takes)but he's an idiot and stood there grinning in his idiotic way and said " bring him in" the moron! that's the idea. not to have to bring him in.! all I did for my husband was phone the pharmacy where they had a record and get the prescriptions filled. one of the prescriptions was for Dilaudid. if I could get that in that way why not insulin? I think myself all that dragging around will kill him quicker than the diabetes. anyone have any info for me? Thanks a bunch! ~Georgia


Can he qualify for a home health aid to arrange things like testing and prescriptions? I can understand the doctor wanting to cover himself but if another medical provider takes that responsibility, he will probably be willing. 
Did you explain to the doctor the problem with taking this friend around to various places? Maybe he missed what to you was obvious.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Georgia, you might just have a good talk with your pharmacist and see who people HE sees use for a doctor. I understand he probably can't give you a recommendation, BUT...

Here they have Senior Centers (social) and different agencies for ageing...if you have something similar there, talk to them, they've undoubtedly run across this problem before and can offer help or suggestions. 

Is the man a vet? Again, not certain what's available there, but check with your veterans organizations, they may be able to help or offer suggestions.

The man you are taking care of is old enough that the doctors should NOT put his health (and yours) in jeopardy by demanding routine office visits that are NOT needed if the man's blood sugars are reasonable. Just my opinion.

They REALLY need to quit curing us to death!

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I just got back on now. thanks folks! not sure what you mean Harry. I'm either stupid about this stuff or tired from digging out 10 large bricks at a time and then running in to see if he was okay.i suspect it's the former. this guy has been his doc. for 40 years. but as I mentioned he is retiring in a couple months. he did give me a list of doctors to call that were taking new patients but the one I could probably get in to see has terribly bad reviews . oh it's an utter mess. he is not going to her or her husband. while he's under my care there's nobody treating him bad!

I check the blood and give him the injections. blood pressure stuff like that. everything looks good . this is nothing new to me I've looked after a couple husbands and done a heck of a lot more than that. as I said the nurse will come and do the blood work. blood work is done at the hospital. doesn't cost anything. (but have to sit around for 2 or 3 hours) which is out for him now.also at the clinic where we pay 15dollars. but since I found out they will come to the house for probably 40. (I don't know yet . just took a stab at the price. I mean they have to take into account the gas etc. although I'm only 5min away.)(anyway I got them for the 4th of may.

I did speak to the pharmacist. that was the one who told me to get a years prescription. I am use to the head pharmacist and she was on vacation. he has an appointment with the diabetic doc. in may which is why I have to get all this done first. now I hear she is retiring also. why is it I'm not burnt out? tomorrow I have to call someone to pick up my bricks that are all over the yard . dig over my garden,have to call the geek squad because he messed up the tv in the family room, the pharmacist, the diabetic doc. source out a main doc. call someone to clean my carpets because I'm too busy, get to the bank to pay my house taxes etc. etc.

I think someone asked about home care. if he could afford it? I might have got that wrong though but absolutely! anyway he's not ready for that. course I will most likely need a rest. there are places around here where people will come in for a few hours, or overnight or whatever. i'll get that all in place if I need it. I'm just concerned with the dragging him around. i'll work out something I'm sure.

another thing I have to study up on is dementia.(is that the same as alzeimers? I know next to nothing. I've looked after my husbands, several of my friends but that is not something I've ever come across. my sister and I were e-mailing last night and she remarked we must be 2 strong women or we never would have weathered what has been thrown at us over the years. thanks again folks! ~Georgia


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Georgia!!! It sounds like you are majorly overwhelmed!!! Once my grandma got to where it was so hard for me to take places the dr. had Hospice come to the house and nurse practioner did the visits that he would normally do. Medicare paid for their visits and they came every other day and helped with bathing, nail care of feet, etc. whatever she needed and also another nurse came and checked blood pressure and health issues. It worked well for her and relieved us some.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

"I just got back on now. thanks folks! not sure what you mean Harry."

Just that you might be able to avoid dragging him to doctors IF there is enough of a setup (smartphone with skype or whatever) for him to do his non-urgent "visits" for prescription renewals using tele-medicine.) Just a thought and may not fit.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yes that might well happen but not yet he's a very well preserved man for his age. just those couple things I mentioned. he does not need any care in bathing. although he has to have showers . he tried to have a bath but no way could he get out. I had to use the tow rope on him. tied it around my waist and made a loop in one end. with a soft towel wrapped in it. easily pulled himself then. as for his feet I do that and his nails and cut his hair. anything else he can do. he is certainly not a decrepit old man.

but now that you mentioned it. after awhile the VO nurses might be the way to go. I use to have one come in for my first husband. every morning but that is required if you are dieing at home here. don't know what your rules are. that's the only reason I had her there. all she did was check his blood pressure. only because she was required to do it. (I have my own tester.) other than that, like I said I did everything else for my husband. pain injections,bathing,enemas etc. etc. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks Harry. i'll look into that. I don't even know what skyp is but if it's something I need I can certainly get it. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Georgia, they make a very nice bath lift (not so nice price) reclines as well, that works VERY well to help one into and out of the bath tub...sometimes showers just don't cut it.

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

thanks FM. i'll go google that now. I was thinking of making a walk-in. I think I would like that myself. I have a jet tub downstairs but it is so deep he'd better steer clear of it. I'd never get him out. tow rope or not! ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

wow! is that ever neat! I wouldn't mind one of them and I don't have any problems whatsoever. couldn't find prices though. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Check on Amazon, they carry them. Like I say, pricey! And actually, they are pretty GOOD in deep tubs! I know someone rigged one up up on a children's wagon to help get her husband into a pickup truck seat! LOL! Creative engineering! 

Mon


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

My Husband had Dementia, caused by brain cancer, and delayed radiation syndrome,and I understand many elderly have dementia, Alzheimer is a condition by itself--but I think results are the same. Prayers for you.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I've got a few things under control now. found him a doctor that is only a block away. got everything in place to get his files transferred and his last appoint. with the old doc. ( course I was told I could do nothing without POA) (it does pay to have it ) got the geek squad in, the nurse is in place to come in and collect all of his blood samples whenever he needs it done(have to have that done before every appoint with the diabetic doc). (only costs 30 dollars for a house visit) found out there is another diabetic doc who is taking over this one's patients so that is taken care of. there are so many services to be had around here that I was not aware of. course you have to pay for it. but hey, it's not looking bad at all. I can handle it!

I was wondering though when they get dementia for those of you who have experience does it come on fast? he must have asked me what time is it about 50 times last night and today. also what day is it? he also said he smells scorching. (there's definitely nothing scorching here unless it's me rushing around too fast.) I did think I read somewhere that was a symptom. it couldn't have come on that fast could it because he had been lucid and coherent until now. just the same as he's been forever. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Could it be he is just tired? That can play Hades with anolder person's mind, at times. I am sure dementia CAN come on fast, under certain conditions, but what I have seen is that it tends to come on slowly.

You say his only med is insulin, so that would leave meds out as a cause. Has he had any episodes of dizzyness? (thinking maybe TIA's?) Could be an allergy?

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

no dizziness. yes, the only thing he takes is insulin and 1/2 aspirin .I think he's been taking that since he had angioplasty years ago. probably just tired. I have been getting him to move his feet often while he's sitting. I read somewhere they are supposed to if they have diabetes. ~Georgia


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Smelling things CAN be a sign of a brain tumor.
Not the only sign and its not always the case, but would be a good thing to discuss with the doctor.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

come to think of it he did say he was hearing a hissing sound. I couldn't hear a thing and I have acute hearing. I thought he might have tintinitis. i'll check that out. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Forgot to add...if you're worried about him when you're working outside, get one of those nursery monitors you can carry with you. That way you can put one in the room he is in and hear him and not have to go running in and out.

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I got everything pretty well under control now. both the regular doc. and the diabetic doc agreed with me about dragging him around. I got a years supply of insulin. got a new meter cause the other was reading wrong.

the regular pharmacist is back and she gave me some info on respite care which at this point is just someone to sit with him a couple hours while I shop etc. he definitely has some dementia. sometimes though he snaps right out of it and doesn't remember any of the things he did. guess that is how it goes. I can see though where a person could get burnt out if they didn't have a little help. I hate having to ask. I've always been able to handle things. but a person would have to be superwoman or man as the case may be. thanks again folks! ~Georgia


----------

